# paco and his ball



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He loves chasing a ball I think he is a happy dog 

1









2









3









4


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He does look like the happiest dog in the world. Who would think a soggy, sandy ball could make a dog so excited. Fantastic pictures as always.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I KNOW he is a happy dog and with good reason.
He is also just a tad bit gorgeous.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Great pics! Paco always looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pics of Paco! Such a handsome pup!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Your pictures are spectacular!!!!!!!!!! That is one happy dog!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Every time I see a picture of Paco, I am always drawn to his eyes. I have never seen such intensity. Beautiful dog, beautiful pictures!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he sure is a happy boy !! Paco looks GReat !!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He does look like the happiest dog in the world. Who would think a soggy, sandy ball could make a dog so excited. Fantastic pictures as always.


Thank you. Today he was digging and mouth was full of sand but he liked it. (I think) 



coppers-mom said:


> I KNOW he is a happy dog and with good reason.
> He is also just a tad bit gorgeous.


Thank you 



Wyatt's mommy said:


> Great pics! Paco always looks like he is having a blast!


Thank you but I only photograph him as he is having a blast but that is not always 



Wendy427 said:


> Great pics of Paco! Such a handsome pup!


Thanks 



janababy said:


> Your pictures are spectacular!!!!!!!!!! That is one happy dog!


Thank you 



ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Every time I see a picture of Paco, I am always drawn to his eyes. I have never seen such intensity. Beautiful dog, beautiful pictures!!


Thank you 



davebeech said:


> he sure is a happy boy !! Paco looks GReat !!!


Thanks Dave. I miss Tom's photo's.  How is he doing ?


----------



## HRose (Feb 29, 2012)

He is beautiful! What a happy guy


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

great pics as always. I love the third one, really made me smile.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome shots as always.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I always love pictures of Paco... they are all wonderful!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ric, your photos of Paco never cease to amaze me, they are absolutely stunning and have such crisp details! 

Love them, especially the 1st two!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy, Happy, Hound! Yep, His Eyes...they tell the story of a GReat Life! How can they be so happy wiff dat slimy, sandy, dirty ball?  I always Love Your Pic's! Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He certainly does look like a very happy boy! Beautiful pictures, as usual


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Ric, your photos of Paco never cease to amaze me, they are absolutely stunning and have such crisp details!
> Love them, especially the 1st two!


Thank you  The details is because of the fast shutter speed. (1/1250 and 1/1500). If the weather is not sunny enough for a good action shot make a portrait. 
























Tailer'sFolks said:


> Happy, Happy, Hound! Yep, His Eyes...they tell the story of a GReat Life! How can they be so happy wiff dat slimy, sandy, dirty ball?  I always Love Your Pic's! Thanks!


Their is always water around where he can rinse his mouth 













Tahnee GR said:


> He certainly does look like a very happy boy! Beautiful pictures, as usual


Thank you


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Always enjoying seeing pics of your very handsome boy - looks like he has a great time


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Always enjoying seeing pics of your very handsome boy - looks like he has a great time


Thank you Goldensmum


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You, your camera and Paco are awesome....:dblthumb2


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

AlanK said:


> You, your camera and Paco are awesome....:dblthumb2


Thank you Alan 
My camera is just as old as Paco. That is not old for a Golden 
but very old for a camera. This year I will buy I new one.  (camera)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your pictures continue to impress! Of course your subject is just so handsome!

You wanna sell your old one????


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

*Testing out my new DSLR*

Sorry! Meant to put this as a new entry. Was looking at this and accidentally post it onto this thread.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Your pictures continue to impress! Of course your subject is just so handsome!
> 
> You wanna sell your old one????


Thank you Laura  
I will not sell my Nikon D2X. It almost feels like a friend. In his times it was the state of the art. I really like this camera and I will keep it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't blame you there, I was just hoping by using your camera, that there was a chance I could get some of the awesome pictures that you may have left in it.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Luccagr said:


> Sorry! Meant to put this as a new entry. Was looking at this and accidentally post it onto this thread.


But it is a great photo and a beautiful Golden. 



DNL2448 said:


> Don't blame you there, I was just hoping by using your camera, that there was a chance I could get some of the awesome pictures that you may have left in it.


----------

